# Week 1 Of A 5 Week Trip



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Just completed week 1 of the annual 5 week getaway. Man I love retirement! We are in Hiawassee,GA at Bald Mt RV park. Went to the GA Mt Fair yesterday and saw Lee Greenwood perform. Leaving Monday for Waynesville,NC for the week then on to Boone,NC for 2 more. Finally off to Fayetteville to see G'son and family before his next deployment.

Bald Mt is a nice CG but really big. Hiawassee,GA is a great place to visit and use as a base camp for all of the north GA mts.

This trip has been good for my soul.

FLYakman


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

You're living my dream! Enjoy!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

X2


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I feel the same way...if I would have known that retirement is as good as it is, I would have done it 20 years earlier.....


----------

